# Can't seem to figure out HOC on GM1000



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a GM1000 that I'm trying to get to cut at the stated maximum 1.0" HOC.

Unfortunately no matter what I do I can't get it to cut above 0.5" using my home made gauge. And honestly even though it shows that on the measurement the actual cut of the grass appears to be much lower than that as you can see in an old picture.

What am I missing? I'm using the instructions at https://www.toro.com/getpub/8083and I am maxing out the adjustment screws but I'm not getting anywhere close to an inch. I even went the other way just thinking if I drop it lower it might raise the actual cut and I scalped that section quite a bit.

Is it possible my mower has something different on it that won't let me get to the full 1.0" height? I need to raise it because I'm traveling a lot for work and can't maintain the short HOC without turning my lawn brown each time I mow. Wife thinks it looks like crap now and I agree!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Could you post a photo of your adjustment brackets at the max height you are able to achieve?


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sure I just finished mowing so things are a bit dirty but here goes.

Also I took a picture with a quarter for comparison to show my cut height. The one with the quarter lower is where I pushed it down as far as it would go to the ground. The other is just putting the quarter in the grass and pressing gently.

But you can see that I believe I have the adjustments all the way to the max. Note I have the transport wheels on so it will look different.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So it looks like you have an older model number 04050 or 04051 Greensmaster 1000. I did some google-fu and found this old operator manual for an 04051. The mower specs are listed on page 5 and, sure enough, those only go up to 1/2":

​
You may be able to squeeze out _a little_ extra height by flipping the roller support/adjusting screw around to the back side - if I'm thinking about that correctly, but I wouldn't expect to get to 1":

​
Sorry for the bad news - this is a new one on me too. I will probably merge this into the Toro thread so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

It is an 04051 so you are correct in that assumption.

Well I'm glad that I wasn't going crazy or missing something obvious. Now I can stop worrying about it and just figure out how to mow my lawn more often or find a cooler day to broadcast the PGR.

Thank you!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is an exploded view of the height adjustment mechanisms. It looks like you would either need to have a longer #33, or figure out a way to mount #17 lower on the mower frame...

​
dfw_pilot gets all the credit for this idea (he's working and sent me a text), but this is what the HOC adjustment looks like on the newer mowers - maybe it would be possible to retrofit to this style HOC adjuster? The bracket mounting bolts are about 1.25" on center on my GM1600. I think the mounting bolts are 5/16" (takes a 1/2" wrench).

​
This is what the inside of the frame looks like:

​
Anyway, just a thought - and keep in mind the photos above are of a newer model GM1600. They may or may not be the same as a newer GM1000.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I was actually thinking along the same lines. Wondering if the newer mechanism can be retrofitted on to the older machine.

If not then it shouldn't be too difficult to figure out another way to rig the mount as it's just a simple fine-threaded screw. Not sure if it's worth it given we're almost in September so this might be a winter project and I'll just put up with whatever I need to do for the remainder of this season.

Thanks for all the additional information!


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I know I am dragging this one out of the closet but I am looking at a GM1000 04050 that is in great shape for its age and is very cheap....but I need more than 1/2" out of it. Anyone ever confirm or deny if the new style HOC adjusters would work?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

fp_911 said:


> I was actually thinking along the same lines. Wondering if the newer mechanism can be retrofitted on to the older machine.
> 
> If not then it shouldn't be too difficult to figure out another way to rig the mount as it's just a simple fine-threaded screw. Not sure if it's worth it given we're almost in September so this might be a winter project and I'll just put up with whatever I need to do for the remainder of this season.
> 
> Thanks for all the additional information!


It can be. But that requires drilling 3 new holes in the side plates of the mower that are in the same location left and right. I did it. Took several pieces of straight edged metal to transfer left to right. I had the old style height adjusters that had the aluminum knobs. For a long time I made do by cutting the height adjusting rod, threading it lower, coupling a longer bolt on it, then using nuts and washers on the bolt to hold the bolt in position in the height of cut bracket.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I have an 04050 and with my HOC adjusters in the foremost, rear facing position, max HOC is .75"


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I have an 04050 and with my HOC adjusters in the foremost, rear facing position, max HOC is .75"


Do you have a 2" or 2.5" roller?


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually thinking along the same lines. Wondering if the newer mechanism can be retrofitted on to the older machine.
> ...


I figured there would be some modification. Either way it sounds like there are options to get me a little more out of it.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

cutigers08 said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> > I have an 04050 and with my HOC adjusters in the foremost, rear facing position, max HOC is .75"
> ...


I have the grooved weihl aluminum 88 6790 roller. Not sure the diameter off hand. My manual says it ahould go to 1" though, so it must be the shorter diameter.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually thinking along the same lines. Wondering if the newer mechanism can be retrofitted on to the older machine.
> ...


Could you PM me some pics or details on modifying the stock 04050 adjusters. I need about .75 out of it.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Anyone figure this out? I'm dealing the same issue. Half inch is fine for now, but would love the .75 for summer.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually thinking along the same lines. Wondering if the newer mechanism can be retrofitted on to the older machine.
> ...


I'm going to try the coupler hack and will post some pictures of the process once I've done it.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

So I'm at a loss for how a coupler would work and would love some ideas.

I don't know how I would attach a coupler to extend the height of cut. It looks like the coupler would have to sit in the bracket that holds the rod.

Max height of about .5":





The distance of the lower exposed arm is 1.75"



For me to barely enough threads to get a coupler on means I'm adding 1.25" to the lower arm.

I'm thinking this would result in a min height of cut of 1.75" which is too high. I'm shooting to keep the ability to cut at .5", but then be able to raise the hoc to 1" -1.5".


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm thinking I'll need to go to a machine shop or to a welding shop to have them cut it where there is no threading and weld a new longer threaded piece.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Here is the system I set up to fix it.

Pretty self explanatory:





I can cut up from 10mm to 2" now. Wooh!

Yard at .8"


----------

